# 25 Rss



## ortizone (Oct 23, 2005)

Need a couple of question answered please, ok when I bought my 25RSS the dealer told us dry wt was about 4400lb and my 4.7 Ford Expedition could pull it with no problem. I was just informed that true wt of the 25RSS is around 5100lb can someone please help with true dry wt. Thank You!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't believe the dealer or Keystone for the actual dry weight of the TT. Most weights are stripped trailers with no options like AC, microwave, bedding etc. I would expect the 5100lbs to closer to the truth but every trailer is different, get it on the scales to be sure.

I don't want to be the one to bring up the Exp but I believe with the 4.7L engine your going to want to upgrade TV's pretty soon.

Welcome to Outbackers.com and fill out your signature so we know where your from.

bill. action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new TT









Heading to the scales is a great sugguestion. Also add another 1000-1300lbs for gear. Typically that is what gets loaded on a TT. (water, food, clothes etc)

Check you Owners manual for the exact limits of your TV to ensure you are towing within guidelines.

Happy Camping

Thor


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Ortizone,

OK, as I have found out by speaking to Keystone factory managers, Keystone's actual dry weights are the ones stated on the website (or in brochures, though they don't match sometimes) plus 300 lbs for the "options" that aren't really options (like AC, microwave, awning, etc).

Based on the Outback website, Outback Specs, the 25RSS weighs 4655, so add 300 lbs and you get 4955 lbs, which should be the weight listed in the kitchen cabinet on the sticker.

So yeah, 5000 lbs is about right...and that's DRY WEIGHT! This does not include your load, which is your hitch, tank contents, propane, gear, food and family, which can easily weigh anywhere from 800-2000 lbs!

In my humble opinion, your 4.7 can't safely do it!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The lighter the trailer, the more the dealers can sell to unsuspecting consumers -- so thus -- the dry weight is just the shell, axle and wheels....

My 23RS actually weighed in almost 700 pounds heavier after you added full propne tanks, two batteries, fridge, A/C, stove, etc etc...

There is a push in congress by the NTSB to get the manufacturers to weigh the trailer after it is assembled and place individuals stickers on them -- but the RV lobby group is fighting (and winning) this measure hard ... lets face it -- if you think that your truck could barely pull it at 4400 anf found out that it weighed actually 5100 before you bought it -- would you still have bought it or kept looking???

Just my .02c but towing a 6000 pound trailer (your 5100 pound "dry" trailer plus 900 in supplies - which isn't allot) with a 4.7L is going to be a challenge if you hit any hills ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto to all above
it's even worst if you have a girl that thinks she going to a fashion show while camping








As for TV you will be happier with something alittle bigger

Don


----------



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

ortizone said:


> Need a couple of question answered please, ok when I bought my 25RSS the dealer told us dry wt was about 4400lb and my 4.7 Ford Expedition could pull it with no problem. I was just informed that true wt of the 25RSS is around 5100lb can someone please help with true dry wt. Thank You!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ortizone,

I have your exact same set-up. 25 RS-S pulled by an Expedition w/ 4.6L Triton V-8. The tow limit for that engine is 6600 lbs. If you (we) had the 5.4L it jumps to 8950, quite a difference. Mine does okay. I don't haul fresh water, and empty my gray/black water before I leave the campsite. Keep in mined, Texas if fairly flat. And the only time I want to slap myself is when we go to the "Hill Country", West of IH35. Otherwise, I can travel between 60-70 mph.

Our next TV is going to be an Excursion or F-250 w/ the PSD for sure!

Good Luck.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ortizone,

I wish I could say otherwise, but I must agree with those before me, the Expy with that engine is really not up to the task. Remember that in the same way that the TT 'Dry weight' is misleading, so is the tow rating of the TV.

Your Expy's tow rating is based on a vehicle with a driver, full tank of gas and no options. Add options, passengers and gear that will travel in the TV, and all of that weight must be deducted from the tow rating.

Give it a try, and if you live in the flatlands, you may be OK. Just make sure you truely feel safe!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Ortizone action - welcome to the Forum!

I, too, am a newbie and also have a new '06 25RSS. It came home winterized & without the hitch (yet), so won't be weighed until we thaw out up here next Spring. But - listen to these guys - they know what they're talking about (I hope







) Remember also that, regardless of what the Dry Weight is listed at (or actually is), the 25RSS GVWR is 6000#.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Ortizone,

Here are 2 more considerations, Walker Camping Co may have the same setup but from his signature, it appears that his family is husband, wife, baby & dog. If you have 2-3 kids that may significantly affect your weight. My family weighs 750lbs (I won't tell you how much I contribute to that)!

Another serious consideration is the GCWR of your Expy. Before I upgraded to my present Expy (5.4L), I had a Ford E-150 Conversion Van. Even though I was within my tow capacity of 6900 lbs (my trailer loaded at the scales weighed in at 6100 lbs), with my family, full tank of gas, and vehicle gear...I was 200 lbs over my Gross Combined Weight Rating. Not only was this dangerous, but if I had an accident, my insurance company could have voided any claim because I had exceeded that number.

Now with the 5.4L I am in good shape. This Thanksgiving my family took our 26RS to Disney and we had a blast. Towing was an absolute breeze and I attribute it to 2 things:

1) Towing within 80% of my tow capacity and being safely below my GCWR. I pulled into a truck stop and weighed my rig with full load and family, but almost empty tanks. We weighed in at 12,820 lbs. My GCWR is 14,500 lbs. My tow capacity is 8950 lbs and my trailer and hitch comes in at around 6500 lbs.

2) My Hensley Arrow Hitch. Yeah, it rocks! I would never drive on an interstate again w/o one. Those of you in the "Hensley Cult" know what I'm talking about!


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I feel for you because we almost fell victim to the same lies. I was told my Chevy with a 6700 tow capacity could handle a 29' trailer. Which is true it could pull the trailer a few times but repeated use would destroy the vehicle.

My suggestions:
*First option would be to upgrade your TV(Tow Vehicle).*
Second option store the trailer near the campsite you go to a lot.
Third option don't pull long distances if you do make sure to watch your transmission temperature especially in the summer months. Might get an extra transmission cooler installed. Make sure to take it easy if you are going up any hills.

I went through 2 TV's a V-6 T-100 4.3L and a V-6 Nissan Pathfinder pulling a bass boat 240miles roundtrip to local lakes within a 6 year period. After a year of pulling on a regular basis the vehicles just started sounding awful. It was like adding 5 years of wear in just a year.


----------



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

Glennsteers has a point. My Gross Family Weight (GFW) is significantly less:

Me- 180
DW- 125
Kid- 22
Dog- 85

412 lbs

But I still want a PowerStroke


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

James!

You broke the unspoken rule of wives!!

YOU NEVER POST THEIR AGE OR WEIGHT IN A PUBLIC FORUM!!









I hope for your sake that she hasn't returned your Christmas present!


----------



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

I won't be posting her age because I can't remember her birthday...

Seriously, she's a good sport.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

We have a 1-year old too and my wife looks great and is about the same weight (you see I said "about" ...keepin it ambiguous!) but she still thinks she's fat! Never happy about that are they?

Now when it comes to the husband, I always get pregnant WITH my wife and seem to keep on a little bit more with each kid!!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

My 25RSS weighs 5900 lbs loaded for a trip. My truck is a little heavier than yours and the 5.4 does OK. I'm not going to win any races, but the truck is paid for. It's rated to tow 9900 lbs with a GCVW of 15,500. Of course you need to look at a lot of other things besides motor size. Transmission cooling, brakes, suspension, etc.

Steve


----------

